# liveaboard in san francisco bay



## pisanmc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello:

I am looking at buying a houseboat in the san francisco bay area and was wondering about the possibilities of living in a marina.
The houseboat I am looking at is a 36 ' houseboat. Looking at the emeryville marina as a possibilities.

It looks like there is some restrictions, but the marinas allows people to live on their boat if they conform with rules and keeping their boat in good shape.

Am i wright or wrong?

Thank you for you insights.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

The waiting list for a liveaboard slip at Emeryville Marina is 4 years long. Good luck.


----------



## pisanmc (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for the answer,

Is there any other marinas in the bay that offer liveaboard?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

pisanmc said:


> Thank you for the answer,
> 
> Is there any other marinas in the bay that offer liveaboard?


Most, if not all, of them. But I'm not doing the legwork for you.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

pisanmc said:


> Thank you for the answer,
> 
> Is there any other marinas in the bay that offer liveaboard?


We arrived in the South Bay area at the end of November and managed to find several marinas that would take us as a transient - most, in fact. But then, we have a seaworthy boat capable of setting off on a blue water voyage on an hour's notice and are true transients not looking for a permanent home. Permanent moorage for a houseboat would be another story. If the South Bay area is an option, try Docktown. I think they take pretty much anyone.


----------



## kumaari (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your nice information.


----------

